# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Günümüzde Anadolu

## ceydaaa

Günümüzde Anadolu'da yaşayan halkın büyük bir kısmı Türkçe konuşmaktadır. Anadolu Türkçe ile 11. yüzyılda Selçukluların fethi ile tanışmıştır. Buna rağmen çok kültürlü yapısını Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar döneminde devam ettirmiştir. Ayrıca kuzeydoğu Anadolu'da Laz, Gürcü ve Hemşinliler bulunur. Yunanca konuşan halkın ( Rumlar) çoğu Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonrasındaki mübadelede, Yunanistan'daki Türk kökenli halkla değiş-tokuş edilmişlerdir. Bugün Anadolu'da yaşayan halkın tamamına yakını Müslüman'dır.

----------

